# Caliente!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Is it hot everywhere in the South like here? I had to quit mowing 'cause I thought I was going to start a grass fire! 100 degrees or more. Please let it rain. And I know it's hotter in the city. Good grief will it ever end. I hope this is not really summer yet. What will it be in August! :snakeman:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's damn hot here too. About 100 today :snakeman: :snakeman: :snakeman: :snakeman:


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

95+ here today.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

It's been downright hot up here, mid 90s and a very high dewpoint for a good couple or three weeks. Finally, Friday, somebody opened the refrigerator door and it cooled down so much that we had to dig out our jackets!!! Some light rain has helped, too. I've debated actually turning on the heat !! :smt103


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

95 is pretty warm for MN. I have a co-worker that rides his BICYCLE from here to Minnesota every ten years! He did it last summer just after he turned 45! He's from there and visits his mother. Hell of a feat but I think he's nuts. Wonder if he can do it when he's 55?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> 95 is pretty warm for MN. I have a co-worker that rides his BICYCLE from here to Minnesota every ten years! He did it last summer just after he turned 45! He's from there and visits his mother. Hell of a feat but I think he's nuts. Wonder if he can do it when he's 55?


I miss bike riding - with 2 knee surgeries on the same knee, though, I can't ride a bike. I can finally do stairs w/o too much difficulty (compared to what I used to be) - injured my knee years ago working loss prevention - kept banging it up while trying to handcuff people who were fighting.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shoulda' just shot 'em. :shock:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

74* here today and cooled off to 46* last night. :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Think I'll go outside and do a dance for the rain Gods. :smt026


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Think I'll go outside and do a dance for the rain Gods. :smt026


Yea, no kidding. I am tired of watering the yard everyday.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Can't afford to water my dust and rocks here. I just got in from another bout with the mower, etc. I think someone called in on me for having a fire (we're under a burn ban) 'cause of the gigantic dust cloud I was making while mowing. A deputy drove by real slow. It's probably a little bit less humidity here than College Station but that just makes for more dust. :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096 :smt096


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Rain dance didn't work. But the mowing is done! Mower did not live through this one. I bought it 16 yrs. ago so I guess I got my $99 worth. I was gonna' buy a new engine but it costs more for an engine than to buy the whole thing. I buy cheap and take my chances (who knows, maybe it'll last another 16 yrs.). One thing about it, the grass is not going to grow any as long as this heat continues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am allergic to grass. So, I can never cut it myself.

My parents are retired, and my father moved near us last year.

We went 1/2 and 1/2 on a self propelled lawnmoer, and he comes and cuts it. He cuts his more often, but what can I say - he does it for free :-D 

SOon, however, since he is getting older, I will have to start paying a service.

My wife tried it 2x, and discovered that she is allergic to grass too...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm not allergic to the grass, just allergic to mowing the grass. :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I'm not allergic to the grass, just allergic to mowing the grass. :-D


+1
Thats why if I live long enough to retire Im getting a gravel yard and paint it green :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hot, hot, hot...

The temp here at my house....

[IMG:251:480:c856cf271a]http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2526/weather11zc.jpg[/img:c856cf271a]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

+1 for Scooter


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just finished weed eating, believe it or not.

1st time in years - I wore a mask over my face to stop the pollen. Hopefully I won't get sick.

My father has been doing such a bad job of it (cutting so low that he kills the grass) that I told him to skip the weedeating, and I would try it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Cut high. Works better. Low will kill the grass, especially in this heat. I wear a mask quite often. Beats blowing dirt out of my nose with this dust I've got.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I just finished weed eating, believe it or not.


Yuck!! If fiber is what you want then just stick with metamucil.  :wink: :lol: :-D

Been real nice weather out here in Cali. Love the warm nights because I can swim before bed and then I sleep real good.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Cali is OK when it's nice but when it's not, look out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Cali is OK when it's nice but when it's not, look out.


Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. I live right by the San Juaquin rive and during the rainy season the river always overflows and floods my town a bit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Cut high. Works better. Low will kill the grass, especially in this heat.


Yes, I took my time and did a much better job than he does.

Guess I'll give myself a hand!

[IMG:225:33:eff427e122]http://weiweiworld.onestop.net/smiley054.gif[/img:eff427e122]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh my God! It's not even 8:00 PM and it's only 89 degrees. Cold front musta' blown in while I wasn't looking.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, I WISH it were 89 degrees here right now :evil:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hell, I WISH it were 89 degrees here right now :evil:


It was 39 this morning when I got up (0500) and never even got close to 89 here today. :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What planet are you residing in right now? If you are in AZ you must be in the mountains, right? 'Bout 3:00 in the PM I can cook on the grill outside. Just on the top, no fire needed inside! We have a high pressure cell just sittin' on top of us. Hell, people don't even go to the pool 'cause it's to hot.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What planet are you residing in right now? If you are in AZ you must be in the mountains, right?


We're about 7000' and in the mountains. :-D We used to live down on the AZ/Mexico border so we know all about the heat. We got real tired of 100+ from May through Sept so we moved back to the mountains.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

39 is a pretty nice temp to wake up to. Coffee on the deck, etc. We still got a few months before we get that. I'll get it sooner than some (border towns, and the prarie around DFW) but it'll be hot through Sept. then start a slow cool down.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> 39 is a pretty nice temp to wake up to. Coffee on the deck, etc.


Yup, it's a great way to start the day. It's nice and quiet here too, the closest stoplight is about 45 miles away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but I had a very fun pool party last night. Weather was nice at night and well lets just say my friends and I couldn't get enough of my chlorine laced water.


----------

